# Pictorial representation of your forum nickname?



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Blatantly stolen from another forum I frequent because it's actually a fun idea.
Using images you find online, make up either your own forum nickname or another member's nickname for people to guess.

For instance, mine's could be:










As that picture is of Rogue from The X-Men.

Rogue


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I only wish they were that small :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm - my sa|nt just googles as "sa" unfortunately. OFC as a Jonathan I am a saint already :roll:

Hangovers really do suck.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

First pic in Google images










Er


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Can you guess who this is?:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Not the most easiest of forum names to get pics of, but this is what google came up with.

Bayesian statistics, MCMC methods, Recursive estimation techniques; *multiprocess* dynamic time series models; forecasting and control.










Not really sure of the relevance of the picture with Multiprocess? :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Rogue said:


> Can you guess who this is?:


Digimeister.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

saint said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Can you guess who this is?:
> ...


Well done that man!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rogue said:


> Can you guess who this is?:


Gotta be digimeister 

Mine could be:








+









or:








+


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Who is this?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

+


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)




----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

nutts said:


> +


JampoTT


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Anybody wanna have a go at mine......I just ain't going on THOSE sites !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Here is mine


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Not too keen on the options for mine!!!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)




----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Thought mine might be a tuff one....but.....


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

Who is this then???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Our house is between B&Q and the A19 tags 








Possibly the worlds worst bodyshop :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

This was the only image i could find of my username :?

was a link to an italian dating site


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

take a look at page 2 Mark!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

mattyR said:


> take a look at page 2 Mark!!!


Got it !, well the milk bit 

who's the bloke in the stripes ?


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

conlechi said:


> mattyR said:
> 
> 
> > take a look at page 2 Mark!!!
> ...


He's a prison inmate.....a "con"!!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rogue said:


> Who is this?


KMPowell 8)


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

If only!! :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice to see you're still thinking of me Mark...but why didn't you post the one that comes up first in a Google search?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)




----------

